# The Da'akt Region (AKA "The big TCOD Fakedex Collab Project to revive this forum")



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jun 18, 2014)

The first nineteen people (twenty counting myself) will get a major character loosely based on themselves. I already called dibs on being Champion, taking the name "Ferox".

This region will be based on the Indian Subcontinent (namely Afghanistan, Bangladesh, Bhutan, Burma, India, Iran, Maldives, Nepal, Pakistan, Sri Lanka, and Tibet).
Now I need input on what the starters should be.

Usually, the Grass Starter is a reptile of some sort (with the only exception thus far being Chespin), but could be a mammal or bird.

Fire is typically an animal from the Chinese Zodiac. Game Freak have already used Dragon (Charmander), Rat (Cyndaquil), Chicken (Torchic), Monkey (Chimchar), Pig (Tepig), and Dog (Fennekin). However, we shouldn't limit ourselves to tradition, we could try the Western Zodiac, possibly.

Water obviously have to be something aquatic that can also live on land.


Their fully evolved forms need a common theme. Chesnaught, Delphox, and Greninja are based on classic RPG archetypes (Fighter, Wizard, and Rogue).
I have narrowed it down to a few possibilities.

Ancient Myths, Fairy Tales, and Classic Novels.

Let's start with the Grass Starter. Any suggestions?


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 18, 2014)

Some sort of Grass/Fairy nature spirit perhaps? Perhaps related to Aranyani?

Some various reptiles native to the region, but grass snakes and lizards have already been done for starters so yeah.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jun 18, 2014)

I was thinking of some sort of real creature. Preferably one that still exists... Grass/Fairy is a good type combo, though.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 18, 2014)

You posted before I could edit in those links. I tried to choose different types of reptiles, but I'm still afraid they'll be too similar.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jun 18, 2014)

Doesn't *have* to a reptile, nor an animal native to that region either. It's geographically based on India and surrounding countries.

I would say a crocodile as Grass, but I plan on putting the Johto starters in and giving their final forms AWESOME Mega Evolutions.  The most epic idea of which is Mega Feraligatr. Let's save that for another day, though.

I thought of a few ideas for potential Grass-type Starter.

Okapi (Grass/Dark when fully evolved)
Ring-Tailed Lemur (Grass/Fairy when full evolved)
Koala (Grass/Ghost when fully evolved)
Kiwi Bird (Grass/Steel when fully evolved)


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 18, 2014)

I know, I just thought it would be cool. Water monitor for water starter though.

I kinda like the idea of a Grass/Steel Kiwi, but I wonder if a Grass/Flying starter (with an animal that can fly obviously) would be cool as well.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jun 18, 2014)

A toucan that becomes Grass/Flying upon its first evolution would be cool.

EDIT: But unfortunately a toucan will be one of the candidates for "early route bird" Pokemon.


----------



## sv_01 (Jun 19, 2014)

This might be totally unoriginal, but I'm thinking about a tiger for Fire or Grass. Possibly with the final stage having a name based on Sher Khan?


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jun 19, 2014)

sv_01 said:


> This might be totally unoriginal, but I'm thinking about a tiger for Fire or Grass. Possibly with the final stage having a name based on Sher Khan?


Maybe a Tiger or other cat species for fire.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 19, 2014)

Fire/Dark for the tiger maybe?

Still want a water monitor Water starter.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jun 19, 2014)

Fire/Dark once the tiger fully evolved or Fire/Dark since the beginning?

imo, it would be best if the tiger had no open flames, like Litleo.

I was thinking something based on Hanuman for the grass starter. It fits well with Grass/Fairy. A monkey easily lends itself to be a physical glass cannon. The water monitor could be the tanky starter.


----------



## kyeugh (Jun 19, 2014)

Yo, this is my bag, baby!

Grass starter idea: burning bush Koala!  I'm yet to see a good eucalyptus-based Koala Pokémon; I'd like to see a Koala Pokémon that maybe learns moves like Dizzy Punch and Teeter Dance (eucalyptus intoxication?), or perhaps a Koala-panda cross.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 19, 2014)

Fire/Dark once fully evolved.

IDK while I like the idea of a Koala Pokémon with Dizzy Punch et al, I feel like that sort of moveset doesn't really fit a starter.


----------



## kyeugh (Jun 19, 2014)

hopeandjoy said:


> Fire/Dark once fully evolved.
> 
> IDK while I like the idea of a Koala Pokémon with Dizzy Punch et al, I feel like that sort of moveset doesn't really fit a starter.


shut up I'm perfect
I suppose you're right. I still like the idea in general, though. 

Ferret, did it occur to you that your region doesn't have the letter "u" in it whereas all other region names do?


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jun 20, 2014)

I believe you're talking about the letter "o".

So far your koala idea sounds like a grass-typed Spinda. :/


----------



## kyeugh (Jun 20, 2014)

I liek Squirtles said:


> I believe you're talking about the letter "o".


Oh!  Yes, my bad.



I liek Squirtles said:


> ISo far your koala idea sounds like a grass-typed Spinda. :/


I guess a little bit, but Spinda is a) a panda, and b) dizzy for no reason in particular. The koala would be intoxicated or just tired. And a koala!  But you're right, it may be too close.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jun 20, 2014)

Grass/Fairy for Monkey, Fire/Dark for Tiger, and I was thinking Water/Steel for Monitor.

Sound good?
EDIT: I have come up with some ideas for new Mega Evolutions, particularly for the Johto Starters:
Mega Meganium (Grass/Psychic, Ability: Serene Grace) 
Mega Typhlosion (Fire/Ground, Ability: Pressure)
Mega Feraligatr (Water/Dragon, Ability: Moxie)

Also... I have come up with ideas for the fossils (some of which you might need Wikipedia for information on...)
Note: These all from the Cenozoic era, and we haven't had any fossils from that era in Pokemon.

Woolly Mammoth (Ice/Rock)
Paraceratherium (Rock/Ground)
Megatherium (Rock/Ghost)
Glyptodon (Steel/Rock)
Chalicothere (Rock/Fighting)
Irish Elk (Rock/Dark)
Diprotodon (Rock/Fairy)
Machrauchenia (Rock/Psychic)
Saber-tooth Cat (Rock/Normal)
Entelodont (Rock/Electric)


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 20, 2014)

Why Fire/Psychic? IDK, maybe it's just me, but I've always associated Typhlosion with volcanos. Probably because of Eruption and Lava Plume.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jun 20, 2014)

I accidentally put Meganium as Ground and Typhlosion as Psychic...

Any opinions on fossils?


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 20, 2014)

I want a Rock/Electric extinct pig!

I would like a Wooly Mammoth Pokémon, but an Indian Elephant Pokémon might also fit the region... Hmm...


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jun 20, 2014)

I would say the Irish Elk, but it looks too much like Xerneas imo. 



			
				Wikipedia talking about entelodonts said:
			
		

> Entelodonts, sometimes nicknamed *hell pigs or terminator pigs*...


_hell yes_

That, and a triceratops. Because why not?


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jun 20, 2014)

Mammoth and Entelodont sound good to me, too.


Also... I came up with ideas for the early route Pokemon, but they aren't really from India or anything.

Bird: Quail
Rodent: Gerbil
Insect: Monarch Butterfly
Other: Tasmanian Devil

EDIT: ILS, Shieldon and Bastiodon say hi.

Shieldon is a Protoceratops, and Bastiodon is a Zuniceratops, according to Bulbapedia. Close enough...

EDIT 2: If we still want to do dinosaurs, I would go with Carnotaurus and Iguanodon (Thanks Disney's movie "Dinosaur" for that idea)


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 20, 2014)

Only if the pre-evo of the iguanodon is based off of the awful original reconstruction.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jun 20, 2014)

Why would you say that? Its original "reconstruction" was hideous...


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 20, 2014)

Kung Fu Ferret said:


> Why would you say that? Its original "reconstruction" was hideous...


Because humor.

Personally though, I prefer the extinct mammals. Have there been fossil Pokèmon based off of mammals before?


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jun 21, 2014)

Mammals? Game Freak hasn't even though of that.

I also came up with ideas for the Mascot Legendary Pokemon. They are based on Egyptian Myths, because Norse Myths have recently been done, and Greek Myths are a bit too mainstream... (but I came up with a new Satyr Pokemon that evolve into a either a Centaur or a Minotaur).

One version could have a Pokemon based on Set, the god of Chaos, and the other would have one based on Thoth, god of Wisdom.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jun 21, 2014)

I don't think so.

Really? I mean we need to see dem horns, man. Dem horns. 

I am totally on board with the Tasmanian devil idea. Normal/Ground would be a good typing, imo. Maybe make sprinkle some Slugma into it in that it (or the final evo) needs to always be moving?


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jun 21, 2014)

Drew some rough sketches of what I think the Legendary Mascots should look like.

I'm nowhere near Ken Sugimori's level of epic Pokemon concept art, though.

I also came up with the names "Pokemon Force" and "Pokemon Wisdom" for the names of the versions. Force Version's Mascot will be called "Fohsutek" (Pronounced "Foe-Sue-Tech"), and Wisdom Version's Mascot will be called "Wizouji" (Pronounced "Whiz-Ooh-Gee".)

Fohsutek will Ground/Dark type. Wizouji will be Fairy/Flying.  They represent Brawn and Brain respectively.


----------



## sv_01 (Jun 21, 2014)

And then a third legendary representing Beauty? Perhaps with aspects of Hathor...


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jun 21, 2014)

sv_01 said:


> And then a third legendary representing Beauty? Perhaps with aspects of Hathor...


Sounds great. I haven't even thought of that!

I also came up with a Dark-type wildebeest Pokemon a while back called Dredabeast. It has dreadlocks, to go against Bouffalant's giant Afro!

EDIT:  Came up with the character based on myself, "Ferox", the Champion. He helps the protagonist stop Team Chaos, the villains of the Da'akt Region, and his team of six will be listed below. He also is a famous movie director who has worked with Diantha in the Kalos region.


1. Volkapi (Dark/Electric Okapi Pokemon)
2. Psycan (Psychic/Flying Toucan Pokemon)
3. Ursaring
4. Flygon
5.  Wailord
6. Mienshao *(Mega Evolves for this region)

EDIT 2: The Pokemon representing Beauty will be Psychic/Electric can be called Byuthore (a mix of "Beauty" and "Hathor"). I have yet to design it.


----------



## sv_01 (Jun 22, 2014)

Oh, Byuthore needs to be female so that it could use Attract and Captivate.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jun 22, 2014)

I was going to make them all genderless actually, because that is tradition in the games for Mascot Legends.

EDIT: I might give Byuthore a different Forme. One that is based on Hathor, and the other being like Sekhmet.

EDIT 2: Scratch the Sekhmet form, as Sekhmet was a lioness and the Fire starter will be a tiger.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jun 22, 2014)

I thought toucans were endemic to the Americas? 

I suggest making the Hathor forme more tanky than the Sekhmet.


----------



## sv_01 (Jun 23, 2014)

Makes sense. Sekhmet should be more on the offensive side.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jun 23, 2014)

I liek Squirtles said:


> I thought toucans were endemic to the Americas?
> 
> I suggest making the Hathor forme more tanky than the Sekhmet.


Toucans have never been made as Pokemon, and I agree with the forme stats.

EDIT 6/24/14:

I made more rough sketches, this time of the starter lines. I have yet to name them, though.

The Grass-type will be monkeys with attributes from Hanuman and tropical plants (ending with a Grass/Fairy typing)
The Fire-type will be tigers with attributes from Shere Khan (ending with a Fire/Dark typing)
The Water-type will be Komodo dragons with attributes of.. I don't know,  and the final evolution kind of looks Digimon-esque, but that wasn't quite my intention... (ending with a Water/Steel typing).


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Aug 9, 2014)

Sorry to  both be bumping and double-posting, but I finally came up with names for the starter lines.

The Grass line starts with Troparsieh (Tropical + Tarsier... because I accidentally made its eyes too big, like a tarsier  a kind of primate with Espurr-like eyes [look it up]), then goes to Junglangur (Jungle + Langur, a type of monkey native to India], and ends with Hanukong (Hanuman + King Kong, or maybe Sun Wukong).


The Fire line starts with Pyrocub (Pyro + Cub, obviously), then goes to Tigrember (Tiger + Ember), and ends with Sheerferno (Shere Khan + Inferno).


The Water line starts with Aquoanna (Aqua + Goanna, an Australian relative of the Komodo dragon), then goes to Komodrench (Komodo dragon + Drench), and ends with Megarinia (Megalania, and extinct monitor lizard that was the largest lizard ever, + Marine)

NOTE: I was debating whether or  not I should keep the Water line as Komodo dragons, or make them elephants, and if so, replacing the mammoth fossil with a Megatherium that would be Rock/Poison an covered in tar.

EDIT: I think the water starter could ALSO be based on the Asian water buffalo.


----------

